
Trump signs 19.5B NASA bill, with human exploration of Mars as a goal - nodesocket
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-nasa-mars_us_58d14dc9e4b0be71dcf849e3
======
tomlock
I wonder how much, if any, influence Elon Musk managed to have on this
discussion and Trump's opinion of NASA.

~~~
nodesocket
Not sure, but all American's now get to reap the benefits.

